# Granite Chief - Welches Tune bei RS Monarch RT3



## psycho82 (19. April 2012)

Hallo,

überlege bei meinem GC Mod. 2011 den FOX RP23 gegen einen RS Monarch RT3 zu tauschen.

Die 2012 Modelle gibt es ja direkt von Rose mit dem RS-Dämpfer.

Welches Tune wird dort verbaut? M/M? 
High Volume oder normales Dämpfer Volumen?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (20. April 2012)

Das würde ich von Deinen Vorlieben abhängig machen. Wie schwer bist Du? Wenn Du leichter bist, High Volume, wenn Du n bissel schwerer bist, das Normale. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann ist das Tune ja mehr oder weniger Dämpfung. Auch hier würde ich sagen, je leichter Du bist, je weniger Dämpfung, je schwerer halt mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (20. April 2012)

Na ja ganz nach Vorliebe sollte es dann doch nicht sein, zumindest das benoetigte Tune laesst sich im Regelfall gut an der Kennlinie ablesen, aber die hab ich fuer das 2011 GC im Netz nicht gefunden:-(
Gibt es die Grafik irgendwo?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (21. April 2012)

Hallo Benny, ich habe ein 2012er GC1 und da war ein High Volume Tune verbaut (200x57), habs gerade erst entdeckt, weil das auf der Unterseite des Dämpfers steht. Ich dache ursprünglich, dass es ein kleiner sei aber wenn die Angaben von MIK stimmen passt das ja, da ich recht wenig wiege.
LG Ned


----------



## psycho82 (22. April 2012)

Hi Ned,
vielen Dank fuer deine Antwort!
High Volume bedeutet, dass eine grosse Luftkammer verbaut ist.
Waerst du so nett und koenntest mir noch die Angaben fuer das Tune senden?
Die Angaben fuer die interne Abstimmung der Zug- und Druckstufe sind mit Buchstaben auf dem Gehaeuse gekennzeichnet - im Regelfall mit L,M oder H jeweils in einem roten und blauen Quadrat. Koenntest du mir diese Angaben bitte auch noch durchgeben?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (22. April 2012)

Hallo Benny

Hab zwar den Onkel. Aber Modell 2012, wo der RT3 schon verbaut ist.

Wiege 60 kg.

Der Dämpfer ist "High Volume". In Rebound (rot) M und Tune (blau) L.

Was ich aber sagen muss, dass man aber bei Tune L recht wenig bis gar nichts von dem Floodgate Hebel an Unterschied in den verschiedenen Positionen merkt.
Bei Tune M nach Meinungen hier im Forum jedoch mehr.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (22. April 2012)

@ Psycho
Klar gerne: Also da sind 2 Aufkleber drauf: 
1. ein M (rot)
2. L7 (blau)

Kannst du mir erklären was das bedeutet?

@ Hurzelwurzel
Also ich merke an meinem GC einen enormen Unterschied, wenn ich zwischen den verschiedenen Floodgate Einstellungen hin und her schalte!
LG Ned


----------



## Kriwo (23. April 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Was ich aber sagen muss, dass man aber bei Tune L recht wenig bis gar nichts von dem Floodgate Hebel an Unterschied in den verschiedenen Positionen merkt.
> Bei Tune M nach Meinungen hier im Forum jedoch mehr.



Nach welchen Kriterien wählt Rose den Dämpfer aus? Nach dem Fahrergewicht oder der Rahmengeometrie? 

Ich fahre den Dämpfer auch in meinem Uncle Jimbo und merke überhaupt keine Unterschiede, wenn ich am Hebel drehe. Wenn überhaupt dann so minimal, dass ich darauf gerne verzichten kann.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (25. April 2012)

Soweit ich weiß verbaut Rose unabhängig vom Fahrergewicht den L tune Dämpfer, aber man kann zur Not ja noch so ein Kit einbauen, das das Volumen der Luftkammer verkleinert.


----------



## psycho82 (26. April 2012)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> @ Psycho
> Klar gerne: Also da sind 2 Aufkleber drauf:
> 1. ein M (rot)
> 2. L7 (blau)
> ...



Hi Ned, 
vielen vielen Dank fuer deine Antwort!!!

Der rote und blaue Aufkleber gibt vor, wie die Zug- und Druchstufe im inneren des Daempfers abgestimmt ist.
Blau = Druckstufe
Rot = Zugstufe

Bei RS-Standardtunes gibt es L = Low, M=Medium und H=High, darueber Hinaus gibt es noch Buchstaben, welche auf ein Setup fuer einen bestimmten Rahmen hinweisen.
Bei vielen Daempfern erfogt die innere Abstimmung ueber Shimpakete, diese lassen sich dann nach Wunsch des Fahrers aendern. Darueber hinaus hat die groesse der Luftkammer darauf Einfluss, wieviel Progression ein Daempfer besitzt, allerdings werden dadurch auch noch weitere Parameter beinflusst.

Grundsaetzlich wird das Daempfertune nach der Kennlinie, Uebersetzungverhaeltnis, Charakteristik etc. bestimmt.
Dabei kann es je nach Daempfer,Rahmen und Fahrergewicht auch sein, das ein Hersteller verschiedene Daempfer verbaut. Dies macht Rose z.B. bei den Fox-Daempfern fuer das GC und den Onkel - Hier werden je nach Gewicht grosse oder kleine Luftkammern verbaut.

Ich hoffe die Erklaerung ist verstaendlich.

Gruss und Danke!
Benny


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand mal einen Monarch plus ins chief oder Jimbo eingebaut hat und mit dem normalen Monarch vergleichen kann.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (28. Juni 2014)

*buddel* der Thread ist natürlich uralt, aber die Frage von Mr Ned stelle ich mir auch


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (29. Juni 2014)

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass die Frage eigentlich überflüssig ist  der Monarch + ist halt im Vergleich zum Monarch einfach geil 
--> wenn er einem nicht zu schwer und zu teuer ist: einbauen


----------



## Caese (29. Juni 2014)

dann müsste aber nicht desto Trotz das richtige Tune rein 

das ist jetzt natürlich OT: aber ist beim 2013 der Hinterbau vom Chief und Jimbo vergleichbar/identisch? Die Geodaten sind leider seitens Rose aus dem Netz genommen worden


----------

